# Spring Colour Forecast + CCO haul!



## blowyourmind (Feb 14, 2010)

here's what I got: 






from the cco I got Blue Peep f/l, Naked Honey Skin Salve & a 222 brush
& then from mac I got 2 of VG Gaga l/s, Bubblegum l/s, Electric Fuchsia l/g, All That Glitters and Patina pans & a quad


----------



## Purple (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice haul! enjoy it!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2010)

Enjoy your great haul!!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice haul enjoy.


----------



## mirauk (Feb 14, 2010)

nice haul...


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## n_c (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome haul!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome haul! I'm drooling over your Viva Glam Gaga lippies!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Haul. I'm always floored when people get decent brushes at their CCO's


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 16, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------

